# Umfrage: welches Movie Remake wünscht ihr euch?



## Akrueger100 (21 Dez. 2014)

Ist euch auch aufgefallen das es von Jedem mist Film ein Remake 

oder sogar ein Remake des Remake nur von einem eurer 

Lieblingsfilme nicht ?

*Ich möchte von euch wissen von welchem Film wünscht ihr

euch ein Remake und wer sol die Hauptrollen Spielen?*

*Mein Wunschfilm wäre Barbarella mit Emma Watson als Barbarella und Emma Stone als Der Große Tyrann*:drip:


----------



## UTux (21 Dez. 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn denen in Hollywood mal was neues einfallen würde.
Und nicht immer alles alte aufwärmen. Ein Remake vom Remake des Remake ist auf Dauer nur peilich.


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2014)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine würdige Verfilmung von *He-Man*

http://www.madman.com.au/wallpapers/he-man_and_the_masters_of_177_1280.jpg


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2014)

Sharknado mit heißen Chix statt Haien


----------



## UTux (21 Dez. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine würdige Verfilmung von *He-Man*
> 
> http://www.madman.com.au/wallpapers/he-man_and_the_masters_of_177_1280.jpg



War Masters of the Universe von 1987 mit Dolph Lundgren als He-Man und Meg Foster als Evil-Lyn nichts für dich?


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2014)

UTux schrieb:


> War Masters of the Universe von 1987 mit Dolph Lundgren als He-Man und Meg Foster als Evil-Lyn nichts für dich?



Hm. Nein. 
Kein Man-At-Arms, kein Battlecat. keine She-Ra. 
Und warum musste das unbedingt auf der Erde spielen?


----------



## Apus72 (22 Dez. 2014)

Das grosse Problem ist, dass die allermeisten Remakes gelinde gesagt Dreck sind oder zumindest Dauer-bumm-bumm-krach-Daueraction für 15-jährige, mit 3D aber dafür ohne Story und/oder Regie ....

Wenn es denn GUTE Remakes wären dann z.B. :

Logans Run (Flucht ins 23. Jahrhundert)
Tripods (Die dreibeinigen Monster)
Krull
Der Krieg der Eispiraten etc.

Bischen Sci-Fi-lastigig ich weiss, aber ausser besseren Effekten gibt's bei guten Filmen auch keinen Grund für Remakes !

Grüsse


----------



## UTux (22 Dez. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Kein Man-At-Arms


War doch dabei, gespielt von Jon Cypher. Nannte sich da Duncan soll aber Man-at-Arms sein. Jedenfalls gebe ich Dir recht, warum die Erde?
Und She-Ra hätte ich ebenfalls gern gesehen.


----------



## FlashGordon936 (3 Jan. 2015)

Hi leute, wie wär's mit "Close Encounters"(Unheimliche Begenung der dritten Art) als Remake ! Nicht das das Original schlecht war(ganz im Gegenteil), doch vielleicht könnte ein modernes "refreshing", möglicherweise einem Remake ganz gut stehen ! (aber Spielberg bitte nicht als Regisseur/wenn dann soll ein anderer[ein Fan wie dieser Hobbit filmer] das umsetzen.) Aber ich warte auch auf Remakes von z.B. solchen alten Großfilmen wie D-Day der längste Tag od. Gesprenkte Ketten od. "Where Eagles dare" usw. Es gäbe da schon so einiges neu zu verfilmen, besonders der angestaubte Kram aus den 60er und 70ern. Heute haben wir die Technik das noch besser umzusetzen als damals.....nutzt nur nix wenn wiedermal ein hohler "nur" Action/Fx/Bum Bum Film dabei rauskommt ($$$) !........also da geht schon was.....


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Was haltet ihr denn von einem 4 Iron Man mir Robert Downey jr?


----------

